# I want to make sure I have this right



## Juggernaut (Mar 11, 2013)

I transferred from my primary at 1.008. Do I wait a day after I no longer see any activity in the airlock to degas? After degassing do I add the sparkaloid, camden tablets, and potassium sorbate? After it clears, do I rack again and add my sugar and wait two weeks to see if fermentation starts back up? If it doesn't, I'm okay to bottle? Is it much of a gamble to not wait the two weeks and just bottle?


----------



## cpfan (Mar 11, 2013)

I have no idea what you are making, but 1.008 is too high to think that most wines are finished fermenting. Do not go by visual clues. You need a constant sg for 2-3 days, and I would prefer an sg below 1.000. The kits I have made are usually .995 or lower.

Steve


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 11, 2013)

For my dragon blood, I waited until I obtained 3 sg measurements under 1. I then transferred, sparkloid, sorbate, and pot meta. When it cleared, about 10 days, I racked off, sweetened to taste and bottled. De-gas when you add the sparkloid...


----------

